# Soundbar Options



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

My dad wants a sound bar. Has his eye on this Vizio unit as he likes that it includes a sub and surround speakers as welll.

VIZIO 42

I don't know anything about sound bars. Too cold to DIYMA anything right now, and he doesn't want anything too complicated. But if there is a better deal or better performance for a similar price I do want to get him the best deal I can.

Any better suggestions ?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Since this is what your dad wants then you should get him one.
But,Sound bars are a rip off.TV makers put the worst speakers in them basically forcing people to buy their sound bars.
You have to do a little research before buying one because there are different ways of connecting them.And some wont even work with the TV remote if they are the same brand.Usually they connect with a coax or optical connection.
If your Father has Techno fright like mine did just make sure the one you get will be plug and play with the TV brand he has.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's my problem. I know I could design/build something that sounds 100x better, but it would be far more complicated, it wouldn't be full surround sound with sub, and it would cost a lot more. He doesn't want all that. He wants plug n play surround sound sound bar with sub. And that's just not a realm I know. 

He's half deaf from 42 years of working as a mechanic with no ear protection, I had a squeak in my car 10 years ago and he literally could not hear it because of the frequency. So really I don't know how much fidelity is going to affect him. But at the same time I want to make sure he gets the best bang for his buck.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Since this is what your dad wants then you should get him one.
> But,Sound bars are a rip off.TV makers put the worst speakers in them basically forcing people to buy their sound bars.
> You have to do a little research before buying one because there are different ways of connecting them.And some wont even work with the TV remote if they are the same brand.Usually they connect with a coax or optical connection.
> If your Father has Techno fright like mine did just make sure the one you get will be plug and play with the TV brand he has.


Did you know it uses Aura Sound NRT drivers!


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Pioneer has a few options that are supposedly better than most. One even has small subs built into the sound bar itself(no separate sub). I've never heard them, but they seem to be respected by reviewers where most others are not considered to be all that great if that means anything to you.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I would check what out these guys have -- http://www.accessories4less.com/

They are factory authorized dealers for Boston and Kef as well as other manufcaturers and sell factory refurbished items at amazingly low prices. I was looking for a soundbar and ended up buying this Boston 2.1 system that was plug n play and even lets you train the Boston system to use the TV remote with many systems. 
For $150 it is an excellent deal, though they also have many other systems to choose from, including the Boston 5.1 surround--

BOSTON ACOUSTICS Soundware XS 2.1 Home Stereo Speaker System Black | Accessories4less


----------

